# 5x5x5 comparison (like usual) Eastsheen vs. Rubik's



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 27, 2008)

well I have been meaning to buy a 5x5 for a long time now (Nearly out of poket money debt ) and now I would like to know which, in your opinion, is better. I REALLY like the eastsheen size better but lockups kill me with no cutting corners. also I have heard that eastsheens are a heck of a lot lighter. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 27, 2008)

now that the V-cubes are in town, why not buy the best possible?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 27, 2008)

cos they will run me broke  and I am also planning to get the skyblue a, a magic and a square-1 from c-4-u.
LOL at your bld! I wouldn't have enough concentration for that long.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 27, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> now that the V-cubes are in town, why not buy the best possible?



1. "Best" is subjective.
2. The really fast people (Erik, Frank, etc.) can average about the same on both a V-cube and another cube.

I'd say get an Eastsheen if you have smaller hands and get a Rubik's if you have larger hands.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 28, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> cos they will run me broke  and I am also planning to get the skyblue a, a magic and a square-1 from c-4-u.
> LOL at your bld! I wouldn't have enough concentration for that long.



it's only 9 minutes  but if you have less money, then the post above me is the right answer i think.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2008)

Luke: Why don't you get an Eastsheen (I have a Rubik's), and if we meet one day we can test each others! Also, I'll be getting a v-cube.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> Luke: Why don't you get an Eastsheen (I have a Rubik's), and if we meet one day we can test each others! Also, I'll be getting a v-cube.



Ok  (your lucky you earn sooo much money)....... $13 a week........


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 29, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Luke: Why don't you get an Eastsheen (I have a Rubik's), and if we meet one day we can test each others! Also, I'll be getting a v-cube.
> ...



That's $13 more per week than I make


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Luke: Why don't you get an Eastsheen (I have a Rubik's), and if we meet one day we can test each others! Also, I'll be getting a v-cube.
> ...



Go and get a job then  .


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 30, 2008)

Dene said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Too lazy. I like being broke. I can con money if I need it


----------



## mrCage (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi 

Get all three of them !!! Find out which one you will like best. Then order more of it as spare cubes, before it runs out of stock 

With old competition ruling i'd say better get used to Rubiks. But this is not an issue anymore !!

- Per


----------



## alexc (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, get an ES. I got mine yesterday and it is really light and loose and is not bad at cutting corners.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 1, 2008)

alexc said:


> Yeah, get an ES. I got mine yesterday and it is really light and loose and is not bad at cutting corners.



oh thats cool, I'll get one then, I like the weight and I don't have large hands. Thanks for the advice everyong


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 1, 2008)

I am in doubt about whether to get an ES 5x5 or a V-cube 5, could anyone who have both give me some advice? Is the V-cube really *that* much better? The price is way higher, and the shipping costs are also seriously high :S
If the ES is about as good as the V-cube, then I will let the 6x6 and 7x7 wait for a while.


----------



## brunson (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never used a V-cube, but my ES is really nice. Get one because it's cheap, then when V-cubes are more reasonable (in 2010) you can get one of those.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

I've had my V-cubes for a few hours. The 5x5x5 V-cube is much tighter and requires much more force to turn than the ES. The ES can be turned with almost a feather touch; it's really easy to turn. I love the way the ES feels when it's brand new. But it definitely wears out as it gets looser. It doesn't cut corners as well as other cubes, and when you try, it makes the cube looser. So when you solve an ES, you should really solve with as light a touch as possible - never force it. (Always try to turn accurately so you're not cutting corners if possible.) If you go gently, it can last for many months before it goes bad. But it will eventually go bad. When it does, you can perform Kenneth's resurrection method, and it helps, but I've not had it help so much as to restore it to being like new.

The V-cube is hard to pass judgment on yet. It is much stiffer to turn, but feels good and solid. It reminds me of a Rubik's, but with no problem at all of twisting center pieces. It feels like it could last forever. (But apparently the prototypes didn't, so that may be illusory.) And I haven't lubed it yet; I'm waiting to see how other people lube theirs before I try. I've probably only done around 20 solves on it so far, and already it has gotten better. It feels like, with proper breaking in, this could easily become my favorite 5x5x5. But I'm sure I'd be better with an ES at the moment.

If you can cube with a light touch and don't mind the fact that the ES's "quality" lifetime is probably only a few thousand solves, the ES is probably the way to go. But if not, it might be worth going for the V-cube instead.

I think they're both nicely made puzzles. I'm glad I have both.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 1, 2008)

The lifetime wont be a problem i guess, because the price is about one third of the v-cube anyway 
I think I'll buy an ES then, unless someone claims that the V-cube is amazingly much better ( I kinda expected someone to do that  )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the V-cube is amazingly good, but I also think the ES is amazingly good. I still love my Eastsheens!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha, Dan Cohen couldn't get sub-1:40 on his V-cube for a while...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 1, 2008)

I've still only gotten 1


----------

